# Took my first Uber ride. He doesn't accept tips



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I wanted to reach out to drivers. So we chatted a bit and I asked him what he thought about tips. He says he declined unless someone just leaves it on the front seat.

He says it's in the contract that you cannot collect tips. And he's more worried about the bonuses going down.

I tipped him a 5 anyways and he kinda laughed and smiled. 

What's this contract about no tip collecting allowed?

Also my buddy told me I could be reported to Uber for encouraging him to accept tips.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

This guy sounds like an uber shill. I would never turn down a tip


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Was he a Lyft driver also? I had one of their mentors actually tell me not to accept the tip unless the pax left it behind and I didn't take it out of the pax hands. I then read the Lyft TOS that says it's fine to take the tip.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I always tip my drivers and I once had a guy say he didn't want it but I kinda forced it on him . I don't get that but whatever . I don't turn down tips


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well what is this contract he's talking about? When did it say that? Also for lyft my mentor did say don't accept cash tips.

No he just drives Uber. I told him about lyft tip options and he was surprised.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Amazingly, even some newby Uber drivers think we cannot except tips !
Ubers brainwashing runs deep !

Then again, how much wouldn't we know if we were not hanging out here ???

Hard to learn anything when the company your driving for wants to keep you as stupid as possible.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

1. He doesn't know what he's talking about.

2. Accept any cash tips.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well what is this contract he's talking about? When did it say that? Also for lyft my mentor did say don't accept cash tips.
> 
> No he just drives Uber. I told him about lyft tip options and he was surprised.


There is no contract dude is dumb


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Amazingly, even some newby Uber drivers think we cannot except tips !
> Ubers brainwashing runs deep !
> 
> Then again, how much wouldn't we know if we were not hanging out here ???
> ...


Right. It's unfortunate that this guy literally turns down five dollar bills.

It's a good thing I'm on this forum. I would be much more lost.

I told him to look into the lawsuit. I hope I planted a seed in his head.

The 2nd guy drives 50 hours, been doing it 4 years and seemed like an Uber pro. Said he used to make 50 an hour. He really reminded me of the Red Leader. I gave him a 5 dollar tip and he thanked me and told me he also tips his Uber brothers.

Really thought he was Red Leader at first. His knowledge and composure.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

DRider85 is spot on (correct, for all you young people).
I thought he was an Uber shill back when I was new and thought Uber could do no wrong too.
We've both grown since then. 
Thank you DRIDER85 you've helped a lot of us become better


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

My first delivery was a wing spot place that the person ordered enough food for it to have 3 two litter cokes. I'd imagine it coming out to $30+. The ****** handed me a 1$ bill! I laughed in his face and said are you kidding ? Keep it , you probably need it more than me . And left .


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Go4 said:


> DRider85 is spot on (correct, for all you young people).
> I thought he was an Uber shill back when I was new and thought Uber could do no wrong too.
> We've both grown since then.
> Thank you DRIDER85 you've helped a lot of us become better


DRider85 ... Asking the asinine questions so we don't have to!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I wanted to reach out to drivers. So we chatted a bit and I asked him what he thought about tips. He says he declined unless someone just leaves it on the front seat.
> 
> He says it's in the contract that you cannot collect tips. And he's more worried about the bonuses going down.
> 
> ...


He's wrong. He either misread something interpreted something he saw or heard or just madecided it up.

The video, at least the one I watched a million years ago, said we *should* turn tips down and only accept them if they insist. Nothing in our contract about not being allowed to take tips. Most likely he's confusing no rides for cash, "street hails" for no tips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> He's wrong. He either misread something interpreted something he saw or heard or just madecided it up.
> 
> The video, at least the one I watched a million years ago, said we *should* turn tips down and only accept them if they insist. Nothing in our contract about not being allowed to take tips. Most likely he's confusing no rides for cash, "street hails" for no tips.


At one point accepting tips got you fired. This is no longer the case and many drivers who dont know about UP may never know this policy has changed.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> At one point accepting tips got you fired. This is no longer the case and many drivers who dont know about UP may never know this policy has changed.


I've been driving since mid '14 and it wasn't the case then.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I wanted to reach out to drivers. So we chatted a bit and I asked him what he thought about tips. He says he declined unless someone just leaves it on the front seat.
> 
> He says it's in the contract that you cannot collect tips. And he's more worried about the bonuses going down.
> 
> ...


I always ask " you sure"? While yanking that bill out of their hand at the speed of sound d to a nice audible " pop,".
I have learned to slow the snatch down just enough not to cause pax brush burns . . .



LuisEnrikee said:


> My first delivery was a wing spot place that the person ordered enough food for it to have 3 two litter cokes. I'd imagine it coming out to $30+. The ****** handed me a 1$ bill! I laughed in his face and said are you kidding ? Keep it , you probably need it more than me . And left .


I would have took that dollar and thanked him as if it were $100.00
The key to graciously accepting tips is to quickly put money in pocket pretending not to notice the amount.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

My second Uber ride as a pax, the driver refused my tip. That's why I don't get mad about tips. Most pax think it's against the rules. A tipping option is basically useless. Travis ruined it. We need a raise, not tips.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

If you owned a restaurant but didn't want people to tip the waiters, you would raise their pay. Then tell your customers what you've done and why.

Why doesn't Travis pay us a living wage? Oh well it is what it is, I und er stand that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So DRider85 you're paying for pointless Uber rides in order to meet clueless drivers so that you can come back to the board and start threads about how clueless they are. lol


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Coachman said:


> So DRider85 you're paying for pointless Uber rides in order to meet clueless drivers so that you can come back to the board and start threads about how clueless they are. lol


He's trying to start a resistance!

It's just that none of us are quite sure what he is doing...


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> He's trying to start a resistance!
> 
> It's just that none of us are quite sure what he is doing...


That's ok, neither does he!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> So DRider85 you're paying for pointless Uber rides in order to meet clueless drivers so that you can come back to the board and start threads about how clueless they are. lol


Hey, I've never really signed up for Uber as a rider until now. I was very curious to see what it was like in other drivers cars. They both do Uber full time. First guy has been doing it for 2 years. He doesn't accept tips, but goes for the bonuses. The 2nd guy has been doing it for 4 years. He's a pro and reminds me of The Red Leader. But was surprised at how he didn't know much about the CEO video, he had just heard a little bit about it.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Its gonna be extremely hard to make much of a difference (I really wish i could)but theres no cap on who gets hired anyone at anytime can get accepted and drive.

Somehow there should be a cap...but if there was then travis would deffinently being feeling more heat and rates would already be raised


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Another Uber coolaid drinker that evidently doesn't really need the cash. For some drivers I guess It's just a hobby or maybe they need a break from the "ol lady" or bratty kids.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I wanted to reach out to drivers. So we chatted a bit and I asked him what he thought about tips. He says he declined unless someone just leaves it on the front seat.
> 
> He says it's in the contract that you cannot collect tips. And he's more worried about the bonuses going down.
> 
> ...


No don't worry about that it's almost as unbelievable as the driver not wanting the tip...I caught a Uber with the same type of driver he didn't want the tip and laughed....like he was beyond my tip.....I would have taken the tip with a smile or nice gesture I don't Know what's wrong with some of these drivers bro..

I just threw the money on his lap and tipped $11...

I take all tips!


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

BoboBig said:


> No don't worry about that it's almost as unbelievable as the driver not wanting the tip...I caught a Uber with the same type of driver he didn't want the tip and laughed....like he was beyond my tip.....I would have taken the tip with a smile or nice gesture I don't Know what's wrong with some of these drivers bro..
> 
> I take all tips!


Yeah and the saddest thing of all they are taking money out of the pockets of all us drivers that do take tips, and so are the drivers that don't put tip signs in their cars.



Jagent said:


> My second Uber ride as a pax, the driver refused my tip. That's why I don't get mad about tips. Most pax think it's against the rules. A tipping option is basically useless. Travis ruined it. We need a raise, not tips.


Well, we need to educate people too drivers and riders that tipping is customary everywhere else in the USA for all kinds of people who "serve" others. Why not rideshare?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Give him a 1 star if he doesn't accept your tip. Then request him again and give him a second 1 star. Try to do it a third time if possible. He's obviously new and 2 or 3 one stars will hurt badly. We don't need them.


----------



## Mccoolm690 (Mar 11, 2017)

I just joined Uber and the Video said either gladly or happily accept tips. Can't remember which one. Of course they're not going to tell previous drivers about the new policy. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> This guy sounds like an uber shill. I would never turn down a tip


They actually conditioned all dimwitted drivers into not taking tips, it's amazing some people actually believe the trash uber spews.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I wanted to reach out to drivers. So we chatted a bit and I asked him what he thought about tips. He says he declined unless someone just leaves it on the front seat.
> 
> He says it's in the contract that you cannot collect tips. And he's more worried about the bonuses going down.
> 
> ...


He is a low i.q. slave. That is his conract for the rest of his life


----------



## pcDragon (Oct 11, 2016)

Why would anyone turn down free money? I always accept tips. Prefer cash over app tipping as well.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well what is this contract he's talking about? When did it say that? Also for lyft my mentor did say don't accept cash tips.
> 
> No he just drives Uber. I told him about lyft tip options and he was surprised.


These all sound like fantastic questions... FOR YOU TO ASK THAT DRIVER. Educate your pax and your drivers.


----------

